# article: Autonomous Vehicles Take Another Big Leap



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/14/opinion/Zoox-Amazon-self-driving.html


> That's the plan. On Monday, the Amazon-owned Zoox is unveiling an electric autonomous vehicle as part of what will likely be an aggressive attempt by the company to make robo-taxis a thing.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you think the Algo will try and manipulate the AI of the SDC?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/14/opinion/Zoox-Amazon-self-driving.html


The funniest looking "car" I've ever seen.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amazon must be assuming they will get local permission to do the whole 'no driver bit'. A big assumption.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The author is ill informed, they mention uber in spite of the company having very recently bailed out of the SDV industry.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Amazon must be assuming they will get local permission to do the whole 'no driver bit'. A big assumption.


Bezos can afford to lose a few billion on the mythical Self Driving Car.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Imagine the streets filled with them?Even if they come out there will be plenty of outskirts ,and neighborhoods that they won't go to.The car will be sitting idle half the night waiting for the next ride.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> Imagine the streets filled with them?Even if they come out there will be plenty of outskirts ,and neighborhoods that they won't go to.The car will be sitting idle half the night waiting for the next ride.


It's a fantasy.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Who doesn't want automated driving? Life will be like this when Microsoft is running our cars!










Full video...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It's a fantasy.


Aldo Nova would like!


----------

